# Happy Birthday Romans922



## PB Moderating Team (May 24, 2014)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Romans922 (born 1982, Age: 32)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cymro (May 24, 2014)

May our covenant God bless with covenant mercies on your
special day.


----------



## Scott1 (May 24, 2014)

A very happy birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 24, 2014)

Happy birthday, Andrew!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 24, 2014)

Cheers old man.


----------



## Abeard (May 24, 2014)

Many blessing on your birthday!


----------



## Berean (May 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Andrew!


----------



## Gforce9 (May 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Scott1 (May 29, 2014)

By the way, the dancing bananas and festive Scot are in a festive mood on this, the occasion of the anniversary of your birth.

Both groups, factions really, want you to know, that while they are exuberant and passionate, fiery passion even, they are NOT charismatic. They aspire, at least, to adhere to the regulative principle.


----------

